# HELP TRYING TO SET UP MY CONVICT BREEDING TANK



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

hey im trying to set up my 10 gal convict breeding tank. and im hoping that you can help me out.

for my air pump, which size should i get?http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12738&Ntt=whisper%20air%20pumps&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1
im thinking the model 10? as it says its good for up to 10 gal tanks? but i was wondering if i should get a size up?

and for my sponge filter, is this one good? it says up to 30 gallons, is that too much?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...p;N=0&Nty=1

and for the airline tubing, i can only find 25' tubes is it possible just to cut it down to 6'
thnx


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

convicts dont recquire much you should be fine with what you've already listed. good luck and keep us posted. btw, you might want a grow-out tank or two for all the fry they'll produce..


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

any more opinions?


----------

